# Drakitty on the Bandwagon



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be brief for now, but I may eventually tack on a profile worth mentioning when I'm not lazy.







LAZINESS 8D


----------



## Squirrelly-Kaku (Jul 9, 2008)

I luff the drakitty. ;3;


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very awesome Ceciel! Love the colors.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 10, 2008)

Does the drakitty want a giant hug?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Always thought you was cute. >///>;
Also I still think I've seen Ceciel sprays floating around in DoD for some reason...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

Day of Defeat? Weird, because I've only used my sprays in Garry's Mod and TF2.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Day of Defeat? Weird, because I've only used my sprays in Garry's Mod and TF2.



There's a spray theif on teh loose!

btw...don't tell me that's Marth on your avatar...XD


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> There's a spray theif on teh loose!
> 
> btw...don't tell me that's Marth on your avatar...XD


It's Marth. xD He's a prettyboi and the pose he's in for the avatar is perfect.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> It's Marth. xD He's a prettyboi and the pose he's in for the avatar is perfect.



I do tend to question Marth's manliness. XD


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 11, 2008)

D'awww She looks so soft to touch.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

03pagea said:


> D'awww She looks so soft to touch.



I know! Don't you just wanna hugtackle her? XD


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

03pagea said:


> D'awww She looks so soft to touch.


Drakitties take pride in their thick, plush fur, perfect for snuggling close or using as a pillow.

Plus at the same time that thick fur makes them accustomed to feeling things through all that cushion, making their bellyscales oh so sensitive if you want some quick results from a bellyrub.


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Drakitties take pride in their thick, plush fur, perfect for snuggling close or using as a pillow.
> 
> Plus at the same time that thick fur makes them accustomed to feeling things through all that cushion, making their bellyscales oh so sensitive if you want some quick results from a bellyrub.



I'll stick with the pillow. I'm always up for a nap :3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Drakitties take pride in their thick, plush fur, perfect for snuggling close or using as a pillow.
> 
> Plus at the same time that thick fur makes them accustomed to feeling things through all that cushion, making their bellyscales oh so sensitive if you want some quick results from a bellyrub.



Hmm...would that mean they are sensitive to strikes as well? =o

<.< >.> You make her belly so tempting. I wanna give a tummyrub. X3


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 13, 2008)

*waves* :3


----------

